# AirPrint via Ricoh MPC 3003



## Paskal21 (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis en milieu professionnel et personne (ni Apple ni Ricoh) n'est capable de me dire comment faire.

Nous avons installé une Ricoh MPC 3003 (compatible Airprint selon la documentation officielle Ricoh) via Ethernet sur une NeufBox SFR. Le client possède des Ipad et Iphone qu'il a connecté sur le réseau Wifi de la Neufbox. Les Ios devices et le photocopieur sont donc sur le même réseau. 

Lorsque j'utilise une application Ricoh (Smart Device Print) qui utilise Bonjour, je vois bien le copieur, et je peux imprimer dessus en Airprint des photos et des contenus Web. Le client aimerait utiliser AirPrint pour imprimer ses mails. 
Problème: le photocopieur n'est pas détecté lors de la recherche via IOS (dans Mail, flèche et Imprimer). 

Le Ricoh MPC 3003 peut se connecter en Wifi via une carte additionnelle à 800 HT. 

Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer que Airprint va fonctionner si le MPC 3003 est en Wifi? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour, pour mon cas, une imprimante Epson SX440 connectée en wifi et compatible airprint, me permet d'imprimer mes mails et même de scanner des documents.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour, pour mon cas, une imprimante Epson SX440 connectée en wifi et compatible airprint, me permet d'imprimer mes mails et même de scanner des documents.



Perso, j'ai une Canon Pixma MG6350 wi-fi et compatible AirPrint.

L'impression depuis les iBidules marche très bien.

Mais l'imprimante est connectée en wi-fi au réseau. Et j'ai comme dans l'idée que ça ne fonctionne que dans cette configuration.

A confirmer toutefois.


----------



## multifonction (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

En effet, la MPc3003 est compatible Airprint. Nul besoin d'avoir la carte WiFi tant que vous êtes connectés au même réseau la machine et vous comme vous pouvez le voir ici : http://multifonction.be/liste-des-imprimantes-ricoh-compatibles-avec-airprint-de-apple (Mais il est aussi possible de ne pas avoir de réseau et dans ce cas de se connecter directement à la machine si celle ci a l'option WiFi).

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que vous savez imprimer depuis l'app Smart Device Print mais pas en direct. 

Depuis, avez-vous trouvé la solution ?

Sinon, je me renseignerai auprès d'un de nos techniciens.

Bonne soirée,

Stéphane


----------



## CDE428 (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour
Il faudrait avoir la config précise de votre reseau pour vous garantir à 100% ma réponse
mais si je lis votre demande simplement voici la réponse :
la fonction air print est une fonction en natif et gratuite  sur ce produit mpc  qui dispose d'un controller new generation gwnx toutefois il faut s'appuyer sur le wifi de la box sfr ou autre box orange, free mais inutile de prendre une carte wifi couteuse qui se substitue au reseau filaire.
il faut juste  activer la fonction bonjour dans la paramètre reseau du menu de la machine mpc  pour la rendre visible pas besoin d'autres options ni postcript  ni d'aucune application app sur apple surtout
il suffit à partir de l ipad de selectionner son mail et de faire imprimer la mpc sera reconnue instannement donc pas besoin d'APP sur apple
seuls les smartphone hors apple ont besoin d'une appli type  smart device print la ok!


Etonnant je bosse chez Ricoh et tout le monde sait cela !






Paskal21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en milieu professionnel et personne (ni Apple ni Ricoh) n'est capable de me dire comment faire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paskal21 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je bosse chez Rex Rotary, et j'ai eu quelqu'un de RGSS pour ce problème. La personne m'a donc indiqué que les nouvelles machines de la gamme Ricoh n'étaient pas encore compatibles Airprint, qu'il fallait environ 6 mois avant qu'elles le soient. 

En effet, tout le monde le sait chez Ricoh, mais visiblement, il faut quand même contacter des gens compétents pour avoir les bonnes infos.


----------

